# Happy Birthday Victor!



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICTOR!!!I had to pull the BIG CAKE out for you to share with family and flock, give Tooter an extra big slice  I hope all your birthday dreams come true and as you know first hand dreams and miracles DO come true Kick back, eat LOTS of cake, open gifts and just HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, VICTOR!!!

Coolpigeon... it's time Grampa gets a spanking!

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, VICTOR!!! AND MANY MORE TO COME*  

Can't resist this birthday card for you and Bev:

http://www.doozycards.com/Site/Card.aspx?a=3541&b=415&c=1530

fp

Pete, that's a beautiful graphic....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor .. Happiest of Birthday's to you! I know that you will have a wonderful day filled with family, friends (of the human nature), and feathered friends to boot!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Happy Birthday Victor.  

That's a beautiful cake you 'whipped up' Pete.  

fp, you pick out the best cards.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

ANOTHER BIRTHDAY!!! lol. 

In any case, HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICTOR!! I hope you have a wonderful day with your human and pigeon family...you've sure got one very large combined family now. I think I know what Victor would like for his birthday and even though I can't give him *exactly* what he would like, I'm hoping that these will make him feel a bit better

Just "right click" on each individually to save the files to your computer.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

and 4 more...


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  I hope you have a terrific day and get spoilt rotten  

Michelle


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Victor ~ Jesse, Bob & I wish you a very "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!"
I can't tell you how happy & grateful I am that Tooter is home to celebrate with you.
Hope you enjoy a wonderful day filled with blessings!

Brad ~ That was great! Maybe you can pull-a-few-strings to make it permanent.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HI VICTOR!! MR. SQUEAKS AND I FLEW IN EARLY JUST TO WISH YOU*


THE BESTEST, MOST WONDERFUL, TERRIFIC, GREATEST, STUPENDOUS, MAGNIFICENT BIRTHDAY EVER!!

I SEE THAT BRAD WAS ABLE TO GIVE YOU YOUR FONDEST WISH! COULDN'T HAPPEN TO A NICER GUY. AND, A MAGNIFICENT CAKE AND CUTE CARD TOO!

CELEBRATING WITH ALL THE PIJIES, ESPECIALLY TOOTER, AND YOUR WONDERFUL FAMILY...

GOLLY, WHAT MORE COULD A GUY WANT... 

*shhh, I won't tell if you won't...  *


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, VICTOR

Hope you have a wonderful day.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Victor!  *

I am so glad Tooter is home to share your special day, and Rosco, and Beaksley, and Paris, and Uchiwa, and Barbie the beautiful! Did I mention them all?  

God bless you and your family on this, your very special day!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Victor,

and share lots of fun with with your family and extended pigeon family. Special finger-hug to *Tooter* from me. (I'm not neglecting the others; just picking him out this time, since I was involved the most emotionally with him "back then.")

Larry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

Best wishes for the happiest of birthdays and best wishes for many, many more!

Brad - I think those new avatars are probably going to be one of the BEST birthday gifts Victor will receive!!! A PATRIARCH.....Finally!!!!!!!! LOL


Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To one of the nicest, kindest, most compassionate persons I know:


HAPPPY BIRTHDAY, VICTOR, AND MANY, MANY MORE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Great Start For The Season*

YOUR DAUGHERS BIRTHDAY YESTERDAY YOUR BIRTHDAY TODAY COOLPIGEON AND HAWKMASTER MUST BE FULL OF BIRTHDAY CAKE MOM ON THE 1st AND GRAMPPA ON THE 2nd, WHAT A GREAT WAY TO START THE HOLIDAY SEASON.HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICTOR GEORGE


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I logged on and the celebration has already started.

Have a wonderful Birthday, Victor

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

VICTOR!!! Hope your day is wonderful and fun-feather-filled!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Oh my gosh, I logged on and the celebration has already started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Birthday, Victor
> 
> Feather


NEVER TOO LATE, Feather!

Maybe Victor will celebrate more than one day?!! 

(there MUST be someone else out there who celebrates as much as I do!)


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Victor!

Hope you have had the best day!

Best birthday wishes,

Lindi & Jax


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Victor
Have a wonderful day, and wishing you many more.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope your Birthday was and is SPLENDID! along with tne upcoming year!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Victor!!!*

Hey, where does everybody get all their fancy birthday greetings? I love the "sparklies".


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

HAPPY B DAY! and thanks for all you do around here ! its greatly apprechiated by all of us AND our feathered friends. =)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Victor, hope you had a most enjoyable birthday!


----------



## ltrosper (Feb 15, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Dad*

I dont have any really cool clip art, so my words will have to suffice, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD!!!!!! I love you very much and it was great going out to dinner with you and mom and the boys tonight!!

Love you, 
Lisa


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

*Hope you are having a great Birthday and will have many, many, many more.
Love You! *


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

* I Want To Wish You A  *


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thank You All!*

Hi everyone! Thanks to all who shared in my birthday today! I appreciate all the wonderful posts from all of you! You are a terrific extended family!

*Pete*: Thanks for starting the celebration and the cake is great! The candles are enough to really brighten up a room!
*
Pidgey*: Yes, Papa got quite a few spanks today!

*Feral pigeon*: Thanks for the nice e-card. And thanks for Beaksley!

*Terry:*
Yes, I did spend time with the pigeons too! They had extra treats today!

*Cindy*: Thanks for the well wishes!

*Brad*: You know how to make a person feel good! Thanks for the special Patriarch avatars. I will try and keep my whining down to near a minimum!

*Michelle*: Thanks, and I have been spoiled for a long time!
*
Phyll,Bob and Jessie*: Thanks for the well wishes and good luck with your kitty rescues. I am grateful Tooter came back too.

*Shi*: Thanks to you and Mr Squeaks. I did have one of the bestest days ever! And...the celebration went on for 3 days!

*Reti*: Yes, I had a wonderful day.

*Tressa*: You named all the pigeon crew right to the end! Thanks for Rosco!

*Larry*: Yes, we did go through a lot back then. I thank you for the support you gave me, as well as many others that are here on this thread as well.I am grateful Tooter returned.

*Feather*: Thank you for your wishes, and I gotta tell you, I love your loft!

*Linda*: Thanks for the kind words.

*Maggie*: You are too kind. Your kind words mean a lot!

*George*: Yes, a lot going on between Thanksgiving and Christmas... Thank you sir and Semper Fi !

*Stephie*: It was a grand day...thank you too!

*Maryjane*: Loved the glitter wishes!

*Lindi and Jax*: Thanks guys, it was!

*Little Bird*: Thank you for your thoughtfulness Nona.

*Mary Ann*:I am glad you stopped in Littlestar!

*Cricket*: It was indeed splendid. Thanks!

*Flying_Pidgy*: You are a very considerate young person. I am glad you joined and thanks for the nice words!

*Garye*: I just adore sparkley stuff too! Thanks!

*TerrB*:It was very enjoyable, as I try to make each day one too!!

*Lisa*: Thank you my child. Your words and actions more than suffice. We almost shared the same BD but I am glad you decided to have your own! I love you too! (Dad)

*Bev:* Thank you for all you do for your family and for me. It is because of you, I am who I am.I love you my dear wife!

*Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster*: You boys are one of a kind each! Thanks for the wishes, and your art of "pigeonhood" is coming along great! I love you guys! (Papa)


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Oops - I only just logged on. 

Hope you had a great birthday Victor 

Tania xx


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*It just tickles me when I get wishes from clear across that huge body of water Tania! Thanks. *


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

My goodness Victor, all those thank yous must have taken up half the day  You're most welcome


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pete~ Actually it was quite a challenge due to computer issues, but I was determined to try and personally answer all the well wishes. 

I remember when Shi replied to each one on her birthday, I thought was quite nice, so I followed her style.

It was very late, or quite early, depending on how you view it, but I read all the nice wishes and decided to do it. Just when I checked my spelling and content, I hit the submit button, and all of a sudden it instructed me that "I was *not logged in!!!!:* " OHHHH NOOOOOOOOO! "  I remember yelling! I tried the arrows, and clicked on this and that including" refresh " only to find out that it was G O N E. 

Bull headed as I am I was not going to allow the computer to ruin _my_ birthday, even though it had been officially over for several hours. I signed off/on logged on to Pigeon Talk and hit "refresh" and commenced my project of giving thanks....again. When I was finished, I held my breath....closed my eyes... and hit "submit". I waited 3 or four seconds and opened my eyes ever so carefully and found that it was accepted! 

Oh what a relief it was. What a day! It was nice, but as any good thing, one is usually glad the excitement is over.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

lol Victor, thought I was the only one who did wacky things. 

When you log in again, if you will check that section just above that says "remember me" (I think that is the place) you won't have to log in any more - you just go automatically to the site.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor said:


> It was very late, or quite early, depending on how you view it, but I read all the nice wishes and decided to do it. Just when I checked my spelling and content, I hit the submit button, and all of a sudden it instructed me that "I was *not logged in!!!!:* " OHHHH NOOOOOOOOO! "  I remember yelling! I tried the arrows, and clicked on this and that including" refresh " only to find out that it was G O N E.


Victor, I think this can happen when someone spends more than 30 minutes composing a reply. I believe that if you are logged on to PT and there is no activity for more than 30 minutes, you are automatically "kicked off." Even though you are typing your reply, no real action has been performed between the time you click on "reply" and then click on "submit."

If I know a reply is going to take me quite awhile, after I'm done typing and before I hit submit, I highlight the entire text, right click on the mouse and "copy" it. Then, if there's a problem submitting it, I can just log on again, hit reply again, and then right click the mouse and am able to "paste" my original reply with no trouble. You should do this as kind of an "insurance" if you feel you've been spending a long time typing a post. This is what I do now, because it's happened to me also and there's nothing worse than spending so much time to get your reply exactly right, and then have it be G O N E!!!

By the way, very nice thank you........

Linda


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Victor -- Happy Happy Birthday, and many returns of the day. Hope you celebrate in style today with your family -- pijjies and humans.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Victor, I think this can happen when someone spends more than 30 minutes composing a reply. I believe that if you are logged on to PT and there is no activity for more than 30 minutes, you are automatically "kicked off." Even though you are typing your reply, no real action has been performed between the time you click on "reply" and then click on "submit."
> 
> _*If I know a reply is going to take me quite awhile, after I'm done typing and before I hit submit, I highlight the entire text, right click on the mouse and "copy" it.*_ Then, if there's a problem submitting it, I can just log on again, hit reply again, and then right click the mouse and am able to "paste" my original reply with no trouble. You should do this as kind of an "insurance" if you feel you've been spending a long time typing a post. This is what I do now, because it's happened to me also and there's nothing worse than spending so much time to get your reply exactly right, and then have it be G O N E!!!
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest that too Linda! I do the same thing, I've lost many a long e-mail and learned the hard way like Victor did.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

And, if you haven't had a chance to copy what you've typed and something happens, you can sometimes use your browser's back button/arrow to get back to the message window and then copy the contents.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I frequently use the browser back button and can find the post, although, I've
also used MS Word then just copied and pasted into the "Reply to Thread"
window. Anyway, Victor, sounds like you had a good birthday and a good time
thanking everyone  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Victor for mentioning my BD posting.

Have been where you have!! I was VERY NASTY to the computer, but decided to learn from my error(s)! (Am a slow learner sometimes!!) I KNEW I was going to take longer than 30 minutes, so I started typing in WORD.

When finished, copied and pasted into my new post. Now, find myself doing that a lot especially if it's a long posting. Also have the option of saving in WORD - just in case...

Anyway, we are glad you made it and THANK YOU for your kind words. We are DELIGHTED you had a WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY! That's what they are for!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Happy Belated*

Gosh I missed out on a lot around here. I hope your day was great Victor... 


Andi


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

*Dad's Birthday cake!*

I work in a bakery, and although I haven't had time to decorate cakes in MONTHS, I just HAD to make a special cake for my dad.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Zaise.

That is beautiful cake.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Now that's a very special birthday cake, indeed! Just lovely, and I'm sure your Dad was thrilled.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Zaise,

You are quite artistic! Now, that is an original. I have never seen another one like it. I know your dad felt very special when you brought out that beautiful cake.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, that is a beautiful cake.

Reti


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you all. I was so nervous when I was doing it since it's been so long and I didn't have a photo of a pigeon on me so I did my best. I "drew" it in the icing with a stick tool then filled it in with white icing and -tried- to airbrush all the pretty pigeon colors...blue, green, and purple with black. I was happy with how it turned out. 
But what really mattered was that my dad loved it! I was thrilled to make him so happy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for posting such a LOVELY CAKE, Zaise!

Mmmm, if I ordered one, wonder if the cake would make it to AZ in one piece?! Probably could stay frozen until AZ...we are back to 70s temps!

You do wonderful work! What 'cha gonna do for Dad for Christmas? New Years?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Zaise said:


> But what really mattered was that my dad loved it! I was thrilled to make him so happy.


Yes I absolutely LOVED it but it was a bit difficult to eat such a beautiful creation! It was chocolate in the middle too!

When I signed on tonight at PT, I noticed my old Happy Birthday thread up again, and that it itself was another surprise, but then I saw Mr.Squeaks was the last entry and I began thinking,"wait a sec here, Squeaks already did wish me a HB....??"

Then when I opened up the thread, I saw my wonderful delicious pigeon cake! I remember now that she took a picture of it, but certainly wasn't expecting to see it here on PT! 

Zaise, my dear, you made your dad happy...again!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor said:


> Yes I absolutely LOVED it but it was a bit difficult to eat such a beautiful creation!



Yes, I would've hated to eat such a beautiful creation.....cutting that first slice must have been traumatic!

Zaise, what wonderful labor of love.....

Victor, you must feel so fortunate to be surrounded by such a loving, caring family.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Zaise said:


> I work in a bakery, and although I haven't had time to decorate cakes in MONTHS, I just HAD to make a special cake for my dad.


Welcome Zaise,
Your cake is lovely & such a nice 'gift' for your Dad.  
Thanks for sharing it with all of us, well, at least a picture of it.   

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Zaise

That is a beautiful cake you made for Victor. What a lucky man to have such a great family. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

No, we are the lucky one's to have such a great dad. 
I know, it's sappy but it's true!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A mutual admiration society family!

CAN'T ASK FOR BETTER THAN THAT!!!   You ALL are the BEST!!  

Did someone menton _*chocolate????*_ One of the world's BEST food groups!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Did someone menton _*chocolate????*_ One of the world's BEST food groups!!



Shi, I couldn't have worded that better except - maybe - THE best food!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, I couldn't have worded that better except - maybe - THE best food!


LOL...Maggie, I DID think of using "THE," BUT, I had to word the way I did because _*chocolate*_ covers only my "dessert palate!" I have other favorites as well - in different areas...

HOWEVER, IF I had to VOTE for just ONE, then, yes, _*chocolate*_ is hands down the best!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lol, mine too! Just give me a Lindt chocolate bar with cream filling and pistachio nuts and I am one happy woman.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday ( 'Pip-Day' ! ) Victor..!!!!!

And manymanymanymany more...!


Sorry I am late to your Birthday Thread, oye, I been swamped lately...!

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pdpbison said:


> Sorry I am late to your Birthday Thread, oye, I been swamped lately...!
> 
> Best wishes!
> 
> ...


Hi Phil, it was great "hearing" from you. I know you have been very busy with those pigeon rescues of yours. I do hope you are getting some rest for yourself. I feel like my BD has not ended here! You all are spoiling me to no end...but it's gotta end! 

By the way Phil, How is that rescue mobile of yours running these days?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I feel like my BD has not ended here! *You all are spoiling me to no end...but it's gotta end! *


*GASP* WHAAAAT? ENDING YOUR BD CELEBRATION??? BUT YOUR SIGN (SAG) HAS NOT ENDED - YET!

Oh MY, Victor, ONE MUST celebrate to the fullest! This Birthday will never come again, so PARTY HEARTY!!

You will be permitted to "carry on" AFTER December *22!!*   


Heck! I'll be celebrating for a YEAR when I hit my next decade BD in 2 years! (namely because I MADE IT THIS FAR!) ROFL


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor, I can't believe we are still celebrating your birthday. I almost posted 
a second HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! to this thread and then realized that I'd already posted. Now folks here in the California Zone are known for being....well let's just say a bit on the festive
side, but I had no idea that in your part of town, they also liked to paint the town red. Be that as it may...I think Mr. Squeaks is correct in saying that at
this point, we may as well continue celebrating through the end of your Horoscope sign.    

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THERE! SEE, VICTOR! 

There are those of us who LOVE TO celebrate BDs (a.k.a. "party")! Mmmm, maybe some of the CALIFORNIANS ARE GOOD...for some things!  

HAVE ANOTHER

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 

and a tip of my wine glass ... uh, HAT, to ya!!  

*happy birthday to yoooou, happy birdday to yoooou...huuummm de duumm la la la*  

Only sorry that you aren't here to celebrate with us, but we'll manage to hang out...on... until you return!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> THERE! SEE, VICTOR!
> 
> There are those of us who LOVE TO celebrate BDs (a.k.a. "party")! Mmmm, maybe some of the CALIFORNIANS ARE GOOD...for some things! .....
> 
> ...


Mr. Squeaks, you really know how to carry a tune.....it's wafting Victor's way,
and I'm sure will help him get into the 'party mood'  

Just want you to know that the Californian's are good for some things...of memorable note;

**Dropping an 'r' as in Ahnold

**Veggie burgers as in "Where's the beef?"

**Duck snatching as in TAW

**Smogging one's car as in "Do I really need to pay for this?"

**Lot's of inovative herb growin' goin' on..... 

I think Feather should help out w/the list here  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, I AM SURE that Feather could add to the list - she is definitely PART of the list!  

ROFL...poor Victor, is HE gonna be in for a surprise when he visits this thread. JUST when he thought it was safe to STOP celebrating!

Simply can't type anymore....laffin' 2 hrd...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Belated wishes for a very happy birthday, Victor!


Cynthia


----------

